# Problème pour charger mon ipod !!



## cats24 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous , j'ai un problème pour charger à nouveau mon ipod classic , 80 go , sur mon ordi , dont voici le message quand je le branche :"please wait for charging..." mais rien ne se passe ,il est comme bloqué sur ce message ...

quelle est  la procédure pour l'envoyer en RAV  sur le site d'apple ou que faut il faire ,est il en panne ???

Merci  à vous tous pour votre aide..


----------



## fandipod (21 Octobre 2008)

Est-il reconnu par itunes?


----------

